# What is this?



## NotaVegetarian (Oct 30, 2007)

Got this pic from a friend.  What is it?


----------



## LJay (Oct 30, 2007)

Pygmy Black Painter!!!!!


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Oct 30, 2007)

uh-oh


----------



## Jasper (Oct 30, 2007)

Obvioulsy a common black panther. They're everywhere in Georgia.


----------



## KDarsey (Oct 30, 2007)

That's Him ! ! !


----------



## Al White (Oct 30, 2007)

It's bout time somebody got a pic of those things!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 30, 2007)

Chupacabra


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 30, 2007)

where was this taken?


----------



## big fish (Oct 30, 2007)

Shure Looks Like A Panther


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 30, 2007)

im glad some1 finally got a pic of one...now, NO MORE DEBATE!!!


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Oct 30, 2007)

They tell me the pictures came from Twiggs  county, here is another pic from the same place during daylight.  It is where they dump the leftovers from cleaning deer.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Oct 30, 2007)

I keep looking at these pics, I don’t know what those are???


----------



## hevishot (Oct 30, 2007)

Im going with bear on the second pic....


----------



## Bruz (Oct 30, 2007)

The 2nd pic is a bear.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 30, 2007)

I would say bear in second pic, looks like it is feeding surely there is more pics than this one how many seconds or minutes was camera set on?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 30, 2007)

First one looks like a big muskrat or weasel.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 30, 2007)

1st pic looks like a ole Red Hound Dog. The tail looks to narrow and pointed for a cat. Plus the pic is black and white not color so it fools you with the dark coat. JMO
Jay


----------



## potsticker (Oct 30, 2007)

Im thinking an illegal aiel. aieleeien, alienean, stranger!


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Oct 30, 2007)

Those are the pic's I have.   My guess is a bear on the daylight pic, but I don’t know about the other one.  Could it be shadows, glare from the flash, it looks like a cat.


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't get it to post on here but using my picture software and zooming in, it appears to be a pit bull type dog.  You guys seen a black pit around there anywhere?


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Oct 30, 2007)

You know Randy may be on to something, the second pic looks like a dog too.


----------



## Al White (Oct 30, 2007)

> the second pic looks like a dog too





Boy you ain't right!!! LOL


----------



## Buzz (Oct 30, 2007)

I brightened the 2nd picture and zoomed in on it.   It's almost certainly a black bear and it appears to be a good sized one too.   His head is too broad for a dog and his front arms are too stocky to be a dog.   You can see the brown on his nose zoomed in.


----------



## Al White (Oct 30, 2007)

Definitely a bear in that second one - is he doing what I think he's doing to that deer?!?


----------



## mikey (Oct 30, 2007)

i think the first one is a dog, the second pic is a bear.  got any more?


----------



## mikey (Oct 30, 2007)

i have blown this one up, now what is it?


----------



## mikey (Oct 30, 2007)

that aint no dog


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 30, 2007)

if it was a cat I would think the tail would be more bushy. but I dont see a dog either


----------



## potsticker (Oct 30, 2007)

chupicabra!


----------



## mikey (Oct 30, 2007)

where were these pics taken.  i will shoot that thing and then we will know...


----------



## NickW (Oct 30, 2007)

*Capybara?*

I think someone posted a pic of a Capybara somewhere on this forum. It was a pic a forum member took that showed this giant rat wayyy out of his environment. Could be a few of them here???

side note: Here is a video of an Anaconda stalking and swallowing one whole..http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/08/060804-anaconda-video.html


----------



## mikey (Oct 30, 2007)

from this link the pictures match up 
http://www.dkimages.com/discover/Ho...Black-Panther/Black-Leopard-or-Black--21.html


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Reward!*

It's my black schnauzer and a reward is offered for her return.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Oct 30, 2007)

Between Mikie and Randy I don’t know what it is, in one way it looks like a dog, and Mikie has blown it up it looks like a big cat.  I give up?  I hate to think it’s a big cat..


----------



## Al White (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm votin that it's a cat


----------



## hevishot (Oct 30, 2007)

yep...got to admit..it looks like a cat.


----------



## DaGris (Oct 30, 2007)

2nd pic is a bear


1st pick is a black panther.....its really that simple


----------



## LJay (Oct 30, 2007)

Black Jaguar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 30, 2007)

That is a bear in the 2nd pic.  The 1st pic looks like a black Jaguar in attack posture, creeping in.  That does not look like a dog.


----------



## Paul White (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like a suped up wild cat.


----------



## howie_r (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks Like a panther to me which is from the same Family as the lepard they tend to be sleeker cats and hunt by ambush. This would not suprise me considering how many Escaped animals came from circus's and carnaval over the years.


----------



## goose buster (Oct 30, 2007)

It Is Some Type Of Dog. You Can See His Left Ear Hanging Down.His Eyes Are Looking Foward.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 30, 2007)

goose buster said:


> It Is Some Type Of Dog. You Can See His Left Ear Hanging Down.His Eyes Are Looking Foward.



Compare it to the daylight pic.  That would be an awfully large dog.


----------



## goose buster (Oct 30, 2007)

The Day Light PICTURE Is A Bear.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Oct 30, 2007)

That first one is not a dog. Definitely is a panther.


----------



## mikey (Oct 30, 2007)

both pics are from the same place, where did you get them pics


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 30, 2007)

op2:and that being my position it sure looks like a YOUKNOWWHAT


----------



## MonroeTaco (Oct 30, 2007)

It's a black carnivorous capybara with nightvision goggles.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 30, 2007)

howie_r said:


> Looks Like a panther to me which is from the same Family as the lepard they tend to be sleeker cats and hunt by ambush. This would not suprise me considering how many Escaped animals came from circus's and carnaval over the years.



The African Leopard and the SouthAmerican Jaguar both have (rarely) melanistic versions which are black and their spots are still visible close-up.  The Cougar/Puma do not have any known black variety.

  Now why is it so hard to not believe that an animal (Jaguar)with legs that long and ranges in the hundreds of miles can not get to GA, but an armadillo {that does not hibernate and can't live through winter (yeah right)}with three inch legs and a top speed of 15 mph are here in the 100's of thousands if not millions?

The funny thing is, Armadillos are one of the main foods of a Jaguar.


----------



## WSB (Oct 30, 2007)

1st pic aint no dog.

2nd pic is a bear.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2007)

My monitor ain`t good enough to see what`s in the first pic.

The second pic looks to be a bear tearin up a rotten log lookin` for grubs.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Oct 30, 2007)

first pic looks like a fat black lab to me.2nd is a bear.


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 30, 2007)

first one sure looks like a cat


----------



## Mr W. (Oct 30, 2007)

The 2nd pic is a bear. And if that is a deer carcus he is eating, it is a moe daddy big deer carcus.


----------



## madrabbit (Oct 30, 2007)

First one is the elusive and endangered black hamster

Second is Ferret...........dont act like yall cant see it.


----------



## CCROLAND (Oct 30, 2007)

get a better camera. one thet takes better pics at night. the second is bear, you can see his head and the outline if his ears. the first one looks like barry bond's cat. i bet it didn't take steroids either!!


----------



## BubbaD (Oct 30, 2007)

We have that problem around here too


----------



## Lloyd72 (Oct 30, 2007)

definitely a nutria rat no doubt in my mind look at the resemblance


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 31, 2007)

PROOF! PROOF AT LAST FOR THE NON-BELIEVERS!  
Sue


----------



## mikey (Oct 31, 2007)

i talked to noveggy them pics came from twiggs county  bet its somebodys pet done got loose, probly that high fence guys


----------



## NotaHunter (Oct 31, 2007)

OK, I'm not hunter, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night.   I think it's a black panther. I had heard stories growing up in North Georgia about panthers in the wild, but now it looks like someone has proof.


----------



## mikey (Oct 31, 2007)

you know looking back at these pics, they are right that is a big carcass the bear is eating, bet thats elk leftovers from that high fence place


----------



## Festus (Oct 31, 2007)

7x57 said:


> I brightened the 2nd picture and zoomed in on it.   It's almost certainly a black bear and it appears to be a good sized one too.   His head is too broad for a dog and his front arms are too stocky to be a dog.   You can see the brown on his nose zoomed in.



Hey! I recognize that carcass!!!  That's buffalo!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 31, 2007)

looks like a panther to me. def not a pit or dog.


----------



## Addicted (Oct 31, 2007)

I vote for Panther as well.  I saw one numerous times in the woods at Paulding Forest WMA about 10 years ago. My father saw it once as well. Nobody beleived me then either. LOL  I should have shot it to prove it but I was concerned that I would have got locked up or fined for it.  Definitely Looks the same to me.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll vote for Windigo


----------



## NotaHunter (Oct 31, 2007)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I'll vote for Windigo





Well, that's a comforting thought!


----------



## kevina (Oct 31, 2007)

*I Believe It Is Definitely A*

Matterbaby! For Sure!


----------



## CCROLAND (Oct 31, 2007)

A Cat On Barry Bond's Steroids.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have been playing with that pic, hoping it was a cat pic.  Believe me, I would love for that to be a cat pic.  But I have seen  a couple of Jaguars in Central America in the wild, and I am pretty sure most everybody has seen one at a zoo.  The head and body appear right, but the only thing that really bothers me is the tail is just not right for a jaguar.  It looks too thin.  I hope they keep that camera up over there and get another pic.


----------



## mikey (Nov 1, 2007)

i have too its a cat, and a big one.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 1, 2007)

Be nice if those guys set out there and popped it.  Then DNR would ahve to come up with a good answer, especially if it was a "wild" and not escaped cat.


----------



## mikey (Nov 1, 2007)

i will do it for free, just let me have assess to hunt it.  got a truck load of traps ready to go.  i bet its on that high fence place and they set it out.


----------



## bass4fun (Nov 1, 2007)

First lab, second bear


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I forwarded those pics to DNR.  I just got off the phone with them and DNR says it is a house cat.

From:    "Ronnie Beard" <Ronnie.Beard@dnr.state.ga.us>      DNR
Subject:    Re: Possible black jaguar pic 
Date:    Friday, November 02, 2007 10:00:34 AM   [View Source]   



Myself and two other wildlife techs believe it to be a house cat gone wild.


----------



## mikey (Nov 2, 2007)

then that must be a little bear cub chewing on rat.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 2, 2007)

you cant count on the DNR to tell you anything. Last year me and my father saw two differnet cougars, one was black, the other was a tan one. This spring we saw a young cat as well.We had two different guys come out and i marked the tracks he made and they are most certainly cat prints. The DNR let loose two Western cougars about 5 years ago into my area to refresh the jeans in the area. One guy told me it wasnt a cougar we dont have them here. They next thought hard and told me they arent really allowed to say. If they dont say there is one there then it stands a better chance of getting shot. ALSO has anyone noticed the amount of development around them? They black panther is a protected animal, go to federal jail. The males territory can span serveral counties. Being that they are federally protected, these large areas of territory would be put under protection, AKA no development. Now you tell me, as much as money talks, do you think they would allow the DNR to tell people the cats are there. The sierra club and other conservatives would have all the evidence they needed and they could bring all of these huge developments to a screeching halt. Money talks.


----------



## rip2k3 (Nov 2, 2007)

I edited the picture with Photoshop Elements. Took some of the background shadow out. Don't know what it looks like.


----------



## rip2k3 (Nov 2, 2007)

This one looks like a house cat I use to have.


----------



## woody10 (Nov 2, 2007)

panther tails arent really that bushy, thats a black panther


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 2, 2007)

It still looks like a Jaguar to me, but the tail is a little thin.  I hope they can get another PIC.


----------



## basslure (Nov 2, 2007)

Pit Bull


----------



## Bushman13 (Nov 2, 2007)

*had to weigh in on this one*

Long time forum lurker here. Just had to post on this one, to juicy. At first I thought it may be a panther but then I put the photos next to each other for a size and location aspect. If my photo upload worked then you can see them side by side also. You will notice that the bear is set back further in the pic than the cat. Use the limbs for reference. It also sets further to the right. Saying these two animals are in the same place is incorrect. It also appears the deer may have been drug off by the bear. It should sit to the right of the cat/rat/panther. 
Very cool pics though. My vote is for a bear and cat. The cat happens to be closer giving the illusion of greater size. 

Happy hunting this weekend. The deer are moving like crazy in Fayette. 
-Brandon


----------



## Robbie101 (Nov 4, 2007)

If that was taken in ga......... Id have to say im starting to believe........ That does not look like a dog or cat to me.........

Not all cats have bushy tails. I know my moms does not, and my beagle dont have a bushy tail either..........

Looks to be a big cat to me.......


----------



## Bownly (Nov 4, 2007)

#1   Bobcat
#2  Bear


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 4, 2007)

Man, that must be some reallt rerally big bladed grass next to what you all want to call a black panther.  By the looks, the blades of grass right next to the cat is got to beexecptionally big.  Looks to me like a house cat...standing in a hay field, and i can not even percieve that it is the same spot...loking at them side by side, it does not match up very well...but common sense might have the best of me...


----------



## ECHunt (Nov 4, 2007)

The tail throws me off on the 1st pic, the second looks like a bear.


----------



## emtguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Its a panther for sure, I have posted on here before that i Have SEEN one with my own eyes AND shot at it with a 12 gauge with birdshot at about 60 yrds. I was 13 and hunting alone around our farm for dove early one morning. The tails are not bushy on 'em. DNR came and took plaster cast on the foot prints i had found in the mud holes in the feild. Dont know why the debate about panthers in Ga is so heated on here. There not black though, 99.9 % of em seen in Ga are actually dark brown and are fla. panthers that went to roaming. 

That is a panther though IMHO


----------



## roll tide (Nov 5, 2007)

Im goin with chupacabra!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 25, 2008)

here kitty kitty...


----------

